# Thinkpad T480 about Intel Graphics 620 & nVidia GeForce MX150.



## bleakwind (Jul 29, 2018)

Thinkpad T480, and it have Intel Graphics 620 and nVidia GeForce MX150.
I am using FreeBSD11.2 release.
Need help...

I already did this:

```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-next-kmod && make install clean
# pkg install xf86-video-intel
# pkg install avahi
```


```
# in /etc/rc.conf
kld_list="/boot/modules/drm.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
avahi_daemon_enable="YES"
```


```
# pkg install nvidia-driver
```


```
# in /etc/rc.conf
linux_enable="YES"
```


```
# in /boot/loader.conf
kern.vty=vt
nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
```

Run

```
# Xorg -configure
```
It has error


> # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> [   131.058]
> X.Org X Server 1.18.4
> Release Date: 2016-07-19
> ...



I ignore the error.
Put this into /root/xorg.conf.new, in intel Device section

```
Option           "AccelMethod"  "SNA"
```
Replace this into nvidia Device section

```
Driver      "nvidia"
```

Run test look's fine, it has an X mouse in middle as usual.

```
# X -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro
```

Let's run gnome.

```
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# echo "exec /usr/local/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
# startx
```

then I got an error


I press Ctrl+Alt+1, the screen show this:


> # startx
> xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.1162 does not exist
> xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name ":0" in "add" command
> xauth:  file /root/.Xauthority does not exist
> ...



# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log


> [  1692.014]
> X.Org X Server 1.18.4
> Release Date: 2016-07-19
> [  1692.014] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...



and the screen has some hightlight error

```
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
```


```
NVRM: failed to copy vbios to system memory.
NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x30:0xffff:663)
nvidia1: NVRM: rm_init_adapter() failed!
```


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 29, 2018)

Here is /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor1"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "Accel"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>
        #Option     "Backlight"                 # <str>
        #Option     "CustomEDID"                # <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                       # <str>
        #Option     "Present"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWRotation"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "VSync"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"                      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>
        #Option     "VirtualHeads"              # <i>
        #Option     "TearFree"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"               # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
   Option           "AccelMethod"  "SNA"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                    # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>
        Identifier  "Card1"
        Driver      "nvidia"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen1"
        Device     "Card1"
        Monitor    "Monitor1"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 29, 2018)

I think first must fix this:

```
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
```

How can I fix this?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 29, 2018)

bleakwind 
For starters. This is wrong:

```
kld_list="/boot/modules/drm.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```
it's enough to use:

```
kld_list="drm i915kms"
```
Also. I would advise against the use of an xorg.conf. It's no longer supported by Xorg.
It's usually enough to use the output in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, after attempting to start X.
I would advise placing any (needed) specifics for a given card in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-<vidercard>.conf. Where "<videocard>" would be either "nvidia", or "intel", in your case.
For example. My Nvidia card entry looks like this:

```
# /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
Section "Device"
    Option    "DRI"    "True"
    Identifier    "Card0"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    BusID        "PCI:0:13:0"
    #BusID    "PCI:0:2:0:0"
EndSection
```

--Chris


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 29, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> bleakwind
> For starters. This is wrong:
> 
> ```
> ...




Thanks for your reply.
My problem seems to be the sound card problem.

When gnome crashes, the screen displays these:

```
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
```


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 30, 2018)

Ah, sure. OK.
You might do well to compare the (gnome related) output, with the output of your /var/run/dmesg.boot.
As in `dmesg | less`. or simply opening that dmesg(8) file in your editor, if it's easier to deal with. 

HTH

--Chris


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 30, 2018)

Here is my dmesg:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r336739: Thu Jul 26 17:00:25 UTC 2018
    root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT(efifb): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8650U CPU @ 1.90GHz (2112.08-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806ea  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c6fbf<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,HLE,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,RTM,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  Structured Extended Features3=0xc000000<IBPB,STIBP>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB)
avail memory = 33043570688 (31512 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-N24  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 3 4 6 7 2 5
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2112082106 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff810f9b00, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
nexus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-N24> on motherboard
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x16, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: memory range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe03f mem 0xf5000000-0xf5ffffff,0xc0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7230000-0xf723ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms, UART> at device 22.3 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd07f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.6 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci3
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci4
pci5: <PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci4
pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci4
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf4000000-0xf400ffff at device 0.0 on pci7
xhci1: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus1 on xhci1
usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.2 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
nvme0: <Generic NVMe Device> mem 0xf7000000-0xf7003fff at device 0.0 on pci8
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xf7248000-0xf724bfff,0xf7220000-0xf722ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0xf7200000-0xf721ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
em0: attach_pre capping queues at 1
em0: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
em0: msix_init qsets capped at 1
em0: Unable to map MSIX table
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: allocated for 1 tx_queues
em0: allocated for 1 rx_queues
em0: Ethernet address: 8c:16:45:64:f2:dc
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> port 0x100-0x107 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ugen1.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
nvd0: <INTEL SSDPEKKW010T8> NVMe namespace
nvd0: 976762MB (2000409264 512 byte sectors)
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0257) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0257) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Pin 25 has wrong direction for association 1! Disabling association.
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 15 (33) in association 1! Disabling association.
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0257) (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub1
ukbd0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0
ugen0.4: <Azurewave Integrated Camera> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.5: <vendor 0x06cb product 0x009a> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.6: <Generic USB3.0-CRW> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub1
umass0: <Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:0:0: Attached to scbus0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): REPORT LUNS. CDB: a0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:24,0 (Invalid field in CDB)
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- SD/MMC 1.00> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 20120501030900000
da0: 400.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen1.2: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
[drm] Initialized
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
[drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] GuC firmware load skipped
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for drmn on minor 0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xc0180000 vbase=0xfffff800c0180000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
lo0: link state changed to UP
[drm] Finished loading i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin (v1.1)
[drm] RC6 on
Link state changed to up
em0: link state changed to UP
ums0 on uhub1
ums0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
uhid0 on uhub1
uhid0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
ubt0 on uhub1
ubt0: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b, class 224/1, rev 2.00/0.10, addr 2> on usbus0
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
ubt0: ubt_ctrl_write_callback:782: control transfer failed: USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ng_hci_process_command_timeout: ubt0hci - unable to complete HCI command OGF=0x3, OCF=0x3. Timeout
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
```


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 30, 2018)

Here is /var/log/message:

```
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:       The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r336739: Thu Jul 26 17:00:25 UTC 2018
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: VT(efifb): resolution 640x480
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8650U CPU @ 1.90GHz (2112.08-MHz K8-class CPU)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806ea  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=10
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   Features2=0x7ffafbff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   Structured Extended Features=0x29c6fbf<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,HLE,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,RTM,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   Structured Extended Features3=0xc000000<IBPB,STIBP>
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel:   TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: avail memory = 33043570688 (31512 MB)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-N24  >
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: random: unblocking device.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Launching APs: 1 3 4 6 7 2 5
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2112082106 Hz quality 1000
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: random: entropy device external interface
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [ath_hal] loaded
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff810f9b00, 0) error 19
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: netmap: loaded module
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: nexus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: acpi0: <LENOVO TP-N24> on motherboard
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x16, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: unknown: memory range not supported
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe03f mem 0xf5000000-0xf5ffffff,0xc0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: vgapci0: Boot video device
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7230000-0xf723ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbus0 on xhci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci0: <simple comms, UART> at device 22.3 (no driver attached)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd07f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff at device 0.0 on pci1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.6 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci3
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci4
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci5: <PCI bus> on pcib5
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci4
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib6
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci4
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf4000000-0xf400ffff at device 0.0 on pci7
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: xhci1: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbus1 on xhci1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.2 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: nvme0: <Generic NVMe Device> mem 0xf7000000-0xf7003fff at device 0.0 on pci8
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xf7248000-0xf724bfff,0xf7220000-0xf722ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0xf7200000-0xf721ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: attach_pre capping queues at 1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: msix_init qsets capped at 1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: Unable to map MSIX table
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: Using an MSI interrupt
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: allocated for 1 tx_queues
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: allocated for 1 rx_queues
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: Ethernet address: 8c:16:45:64:f2:dc
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> port 0x100-0x107 on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: kbd0 at atkbd0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ZFS filesystem version: 5
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ugen1.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: uhub1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: nvd0: <INTEL SSDPEKKW010T8> NVMe namespace
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: nvd0: 976762MB (2000409264 512 byte sectors)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0257) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0257) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Pin 25 has wrong direction for association 1! Disabling association.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 15 (33) in association 1! Disabling association.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcm0: <Realtek (0x0257) (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pcm1: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: uhub1: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ugen0.2: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver> at usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ukbd0 on uhub1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ukbd0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ugen0.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ugen0.4: <Azurewave Integrated Camera> at usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ugen0.5: <vendor 0x06cb product 0x009a> at usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ugen0.6: <Generic USB3.0-CRW> at usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: umass0 on uhub1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: umass0: <Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface> on usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: umass0:0:0: Attached to scbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): REPORT LUNS. CDB: a0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:24,0 (Invalid field in CDB)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 2 times
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: da0: <Generic- SD/MMC 1.00> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: da0: Serial Number 20120501030900000
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: da0: 400.000MB/s transfers
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 4 times
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 5 times
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 4 times
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ugen1.2: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Initialized
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] GuC firmware load skipped
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for drmn on minor 0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: start FB_INFO:
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: cmsize=16 size=8294400
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: pbase=0xc0180000 vbase=0xfffff800c0180000
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: end FB_INFO
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: lo0: link state changed to UP
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] Finished loading i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin (v1.1)
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: [drm] RC6 on
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: Link state changed to up
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ums0 on uhub1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ums0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: uhid0 on uhub1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: uhid0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ubt0 on uhub1
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ubt0: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b, class 224/1, rev 2.00/0.10, addr 2> on usbus0
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ubt0: ubt_ctrl_write_callback:782: control transfer failed: USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jul 30 09:16:00 bleakwind kernel: ng_hci_process_command_timeout: ubt0hci - unable to complete HCI command OGF=0x3, OCF=0x3. Timeout
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind ntpd[970]: ntpd 4.2.8p11-a (1): Starting
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind console-kit-daemon[1012]: WARNING: kvm_getenvv failed:
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind ntpd[971]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind ntpd[971]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2017-12-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind ntpd[971]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired less than 215 days ago
Jul 30 09:16:07 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'
Jul 30 09:16:08 bleakwind avahi-daemon[1077]: WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!
Jul 30 09:16:10 bleakwind kernel: hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
Jul 30 09:16:26 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.Accounts' (using servicehelper)
Jul 30 09:16:26 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.Accounts'
Jul 30 09:16:26 bleakwind console-kit-daemon[1012]: WARNING: Error waiting for native console 1 activation: Inappropriate ioctl for device
Jul 30 09:16:27 bleakwind kernel: hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
Jul 30 09:16:27 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 7 times
Jul 30 09:16:30 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' (using servicehelper)
Jul 30 09:16:30 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'
Jul 30 09:16:31 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ColorManager' (using servicehelper)
Jul 30 09:16:31 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ColorManager'
Jul 30 09:16:31 bleakwind kernel: hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
Jul 30 09:16:32 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 3 times
Jul 30 09:16:32 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.GeoClue2' (using servicehelper)
Jul 30 09:16:32 bleakwind dbus[957]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.GeoClue2'
Jul 30 09:16:33 bleakwind kernel: hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
Jul 30 09:16:33 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 3 times
Jul 30 09:16:42 bleakwind su[1343]: bleakwind to root on /dev/pts/0
Jul 30 09:18:08 bleakwind kernel: hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
Jul 30 09:18:08 bleakwind syslogd: last message repeated 3 times
```

I already try FreeBSD11.2 and FreeBSD12.0, same error.
Thanks for help again.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 30, 2018)

Hmm, you have several problems reported.
Your current kernel, and configuration are not ideal for your hardware. 
As to your Sound problem, while the `hdacc1`, and `pcm1` weigh in, without error. They're still not registering correctly:

```
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1

hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
```
and `hdacc0` bails completely:

```
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0257) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0257) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Pin 25 has wrong direction for association 1! Disabling association.
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 15 (33) in association 1! Disabling association.
```
FWIW _this_ is what you'd expect to see:

```
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC888 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC888 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x14627309
hdaa0: NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=1 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 17 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 20 01014410 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   4
hdaa0: 21 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 22 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 24 01a19c40 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    12
hdaa0: 25 02a19c50 5  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    12
hdaa0: 26 0181344f 4  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    4
hdaa0: 27 02214c20 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   12
hdaa0: 28 593301f0 15 0  CD            None  ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 1
hdaa0: 29 4005c603 0  3  Line-out      None  Optical 0x00       Res.C   6
hdaa0: 30 014b1130 3  0  SPDIF-out     Jack  Combo   Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 31 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 17 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 20 01014410 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   4
hdaa0: 21 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 22 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 24 01a19c40 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    12
hdaa0: 25 02a19c50 5  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    12
hdaa0: 26 0181344f 4  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    4
hdaa0: 27 02214c20 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   12
hdaa0: 28 593301f0 15 0  CD            None  ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 014b1130 3  0  SPDIF-out     Jack  Combo   Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 31 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 5 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=27 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=30 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=26 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 4 (5) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0:  Pin 27 traced to DAC 3
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa0:  Pin 30 traced to DAC 6
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa0:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0:  Pin 26 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 4 (5)
hdaa0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 9
hdaa0: Association 4 (5) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 2 (3)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 3 (4)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 4 (5)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdaa0:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 34 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 35 to out
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 26 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 8
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Mix:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm0:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:       + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -46/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 13 (nid  12 out):    -46/0dB (32 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 25 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 34 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 53 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  5 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 38 (nid  26 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 55 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 58 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   8 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 53 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 55 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 58 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 63 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  5 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 63 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
pcm0: Mixer "line":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "mix":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "igain":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC888 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 3
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm1:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             ADC: 9
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=9 [audio input]
pcm1:       + <- nid=34 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -46/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 16 (nid  13 out):    -46/0dB (32 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 17 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 39 (nid  27 in ):    mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 17 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 36 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 42 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm1:    +- ctl 46 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   9 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 36 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 42 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 46 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Mixer "igain":
pcm1: Mixer "monitor":
pcm1: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm1: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm1: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm1: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm1: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa0
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 6
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=30 [pin: SPDIF-out (Black Jack)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=6 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2: 
pcm2: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm2: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm2: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
```
Mind you; I'm on an AMD CPU.
I also see many complaints on USB (drive) failures. Difficult to know where to start.
Would it be possible for you to add `boot_verbose="YES"` to your `/boot/loader.conf`, and post the dmesg(8) output again?
That may reveal additional info that could be better used to pinpoint the problem(s). As it is. FreeBSD doesn't appear to be too excited about running on your rig. 

HTH

--Chris


----------



## alx82 (Jul 30, 2018)

The sound driver, while it drops those messages, it should work great.

I can only suggest the following, don't use xf86-video-intel since you are using kms, try out a lighter desktop that does not start immediately using 3d effects, such as Xfce.


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 30, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> Hmm, you have several problems reported.
> Your current kernel, and configuration are not ideal for your hardware.
> As to your Sound problem, while the `hdacc1`, and `pcm1` weigh in, without error. They're still not registering correctly:
> Mind you; I'm on an AMD CPU.
> ...



Sure...

# cat /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"

kern.vty=vt

boot_verbose="YES"

snd_hda_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
```

# cat /etc/rc.conf

```
hostname="bleakwind.xxx.com"
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.8.17 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.8.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"

# Linux compat by Bleakwind
linux_enable="YES"

# Desktop by Bleakwind
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"

avahi_daemon_enable="YES"

kld_list="/boot/modules/drm.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
powerdxx_enable=YES
```

dmesg first part:

```
# dmesg
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe9000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe8000
Table 'TPM2' at 0x8ffe7000
Table 'UEFI' at 0x8ff4c000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe3000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe2000
Table 'HPET' at 0x8ffe0000
Table 'APIC' at 0x8ffdf000
APIC: Found table at 0x8ffdf000
APIC: Using the MADT enumerator.
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r336739: Thu Jul 26 17:00:25 UTC 2018
    root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe9000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe8000
Table 'TPM2' at 0x8ffe7000
Table 'UEFI' at 0x8ff4c000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe3000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe2000
Table 'HPET' at 0x8ffe0000
Table 'APIC' at 0x8ffdf000
Table 'MCFG' at 0x8ffde000
Table 'ECDT' at 0x8ffdd000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb8000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb7000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb5000
Table 'BOOT' at 0x8ffb4000
Table 'BATB' at 0x8ffb3000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb1000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb0000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffaf000
Table 'LPIT' at 0x8ffae000
Table 'WSMT' at 0x8ffad000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8fffd000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffab000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffaa000
Table 'DBGP' at 0x8ffa9000
Table 'DBG2' at 0x8ffa8000
Table 'POAT' at 0x8ffa7000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffa6000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffa4000
Table 'DMAR' at 0x8ffa3000
Table 'ASF!' at 0x8ffa2000
Table 'FPDT' at 0x8ffa1000
Table 'UEFI' at 0x8ff02000
ACPI: No SRAT table found
PPIM 0: PA=0xc0000000, VA=0xffffffff82e10000, size=0x12c000, mode=0x1
VT(efifb): resolution 640x480
Preloaded elf kernel "/boot/kernel/kernel" at 0xffffffff82bcf000.
Preloaded boot_entropy_cache "/boot/entropy" at 0xffffffff82bd9468.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/zfs.ko" at 0xffffffff82bd94c0.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/opensolaris.ko" at 0xffffffff82bd9ce8.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_driver.ko" at 0xffffffff82bda318.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_vibes.ko" at 0xffffffff82bda7c8.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_via82c686.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdadb8.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_t4dwave.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdb3a8.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_spicds.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdb998.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_solo.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdbf08.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_sbc.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdc4f8.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_sb8.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdcb20.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_sb16.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdd108.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_neomagic.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdd6f8.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_mss.ko" at 0xffffffff82bddd28.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_maestro3.ko" at 0xffffffff82bde410.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_maestro.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdea00.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_fm801.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdf070.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_ess.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdf660.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_envy24ht.ko" at 0xffffffff82bdfc88.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_envy24.ko" at 0xffffffff82be02b8.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_ds1.ko" at 0xffffffff82be08e8.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_cs4281.ko" at 0xffffffff82be0ed0.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_atiixp.ko" at 0xffffffff82be14c0.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_als4000.ko" at 0xffffffff82be1ab0.
Preloaded elf obj module "/boot/kernel/snd_ad1816.ko" at 0xffffffff82be20e0.
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Calibrating TSC clock ... TSC clock: 2112086416 Hz
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8650U CPU @ 1.90GHz (2112.09-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806ea  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c6fbf<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,HLE,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,RTM,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  Structured Extended Features3=0xc000000<IBPB,STIBP>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: Basic Features=0xda0400<SMM,INS/OUTS,TRUE>
        Pin-Based Controls=0x7f<ExtINT,NMI,VNMI,PreTmr>
        Primary Processor Controls=0xfff9fffe<INTWIN,TSCOff,HLT,INVLPG,MWAIT,RDPMC,RDTSC,CR3-LD,CR3-ST,CR8-LD,CR8-ST,TPR,NMIWIN,MOV-DR,IO,IOmap,MTF,MSRmap,MONITOR,PAUSE>
        Secondary Processor Controls=0x5ffcff<APIC,EPT,DT,RDTSCP,x2APIC,VPID,WBINVD,UG,PAUSE-loop,RDRAND,INVPCID,VMFUNC,VMCS,EPT#VE,XSAVES>
        Exit Controls=0xda0400<PAT-LD,EFER-SV,PTMR-SV>
        Entry Controls=0xda0400
        EPT Features=0x6734141<XO,PW4,UC,WB,2M,1G,INVEPT,AD,single,all>
        VPID Features=0xf01<INVVPID,individual,single,all,single-globals>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
Data TLB: 2 MByte or 4 MByte pages, 4-way set associative, 32 entries and a separate array with 1 GByte pages, 4-way set associative, 4 entries
Data TLB: 4 KB pages, 4-way set associative, 64 entries
Instruction TLB: 2M/4M pages, fully associative, 8 entries
Instruction TLB: 4KByte pages, 8-way set associative, 64 entries
64-Byte prefetching
Shared 2nd-Level TLB: 4 KByte /2 MByte pages, 6-way associative, 1536 entries. Also 1GBbyte pages, 4-way, 16 entries
L2 cache: 256 kbytes, 8-way associative, 64 bytes/line
real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB)
Physical memory chunk(s):
0x0000000000010000 - 0x0000000000057fff, 294912 bytes (72 pages)
0x0000000000059000 - 0x000000000008afff, 204800 bytes (50 pages)
0x0000000000100000 - 0x00000000001fffff, 1048576 bytes (256 pages)
0x0000000002e00000 - 0x000000004f1e2fff, 1279143936 bytes (312291 pages)
0x000000004f1e5000 - 0x000000004fedefff, 13606912 bytes (3322 pages)
0x000000004fee0000 - 0x0000000084f37fff, 889552896 bytes (217176 pages)
0x0000000084f3d000 - 0x000000008e891fff, 160780288 bytes (39253 pages)
0x000000008ffff000 - 0x000000008fffffff, 4096 bytes (1 pages)
0x0000000100000000 - 0x000000082bfbefff, 30802702336 bytes (7520191 pages)
avail memory = 33043570688 (31512 MB)
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe9000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe8000
Table 'TPM2' at 0x8ffe7000
Table 'UEFI' at 0x8ff4c000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe3000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffe2000
Table 'HPET' at 0x8ffe0000
Table 'APIC' at 0x8ffdf000
Table 'MCFG' at 0x8ffde000
Table 'ECDT' at 0x8ffdd000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb8000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb7000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb5000
Table 'BOOT' at 0x8ffb4000
Table 'BATB' at 0x8ffb3000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb1000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffb0000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffaf000
Table 'LPIT' at 0x8ffae000
Table 'WSMT' at 0x8ffad000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8fffd000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffab000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffaa000
Table 'DBGP' at 0x8ffa9000
Table 'DBG2' at 0x8ffa8000
Table 'POAT' at 0x8ffa7000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffa6000
Table 'SSDT' at 0x8ffa4000
Table 'DMAR' at 0x8ffa3000
DMAR: Found table at 0x8ffa3000
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 0 ACPI ID 1: enabled
SMP: Added CPU 0 (AP)
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 2 ACPI ID 2: enabled
SMP: Added CPU 2 (AP)
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 4 ACPI ID 3: enabled
SMP: Added CPU 4 (AP)
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 6 ACPI ID 4: enabled
SMP: Added CPU 6 (AP)
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 1 ACPI ID 5: enabled
SMP: Added CPU 1 (AP)
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 3 ACPI ID 6: enabled
SMP: Added CPU 3 (AP)
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 5 ACPI ID 7: enabled
SMP: Added CPU 5 (AP)
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 7 ACPI ID 8: enabled
SMP: Added CPU 7 (AP)
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 255 ACPI ID 9: disabled
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 255 ACPI ID 10: disabled
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 255 ACPI ID 11: disabled
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 255 ACPI ID 12: disabled
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 255 ACPI ID 13: disabled
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 255 ACPI ID 14: disabled
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 255 ACPI ID 15: disabled
MADT: Found CPU APIC ID 255 ACPI ID 16: disabled
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-N24  >
Package ID shift: 4
L3 cache ID shift: 4
L2 cache ID shift: 1
L1 cache ID shift: 1
Core ID shift: 1
INTR: Adding local APIC 2 as a target
INTR: Adding local APIC 4 as a target
INTR: Adding local APIC 6 as a target
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
Package HW ID = 0
        Core HW ID = 0
                CPU0 (BSP): APIC ID: 0
                CPU1 (AP/HT): APIC ID: 1
        Core HW ID = 1
                CPU2 (AP): APIC ID: 2
                CPU3 (AP/HT): APIC ID: 3
        Core HW ID = 2
                CPU4 (AP): APIC ID: 4
                CPU5 (AP/HT): APIC ID: 5
        Core HW ID = 3
                CPU6 (AP): APIC ID: 6
                CPU7 (AP/HT): APIC ID: 7
APIC: CPU 0 has ACPI ID 1
APIC: CPU 1 has ACPI ID 5
APIC: CPU 2 has ACPI ID 2
APIC: CPU 3 has ACPI ID 6
APIC: CPU 4 has ACPI ID 3
APIC: CPU 5 has ACPI ID 7
APIC: CPU 6 has ACPI ID 4
APIC: CPU 7 has ACPI ID 8
x86bios:  IVT 0x000000-0x0004ff at 0xfffff80000000000
x86bios: SSEG 0x059000-0x059fff at 0xfffffe00063f5000
x86bios: EBDA 0x09d000-0x09ffff at 0xfffff8000009d000
x86bios:  ROM 0x0a0000-0x0fefff at 0xfffff800000a0000
lapic0: CMCI unmasked
Pentium Pro MTRR support enabled
random: read 3840 bytes from preloaded cache
random: unblocking device.
arc4random: read 32 bytes from preloaded cache
VIMAGE (virtualized network stack) enabled
ULE: setup cpu 0
ULE: setup cpu 1
ULE: setup cpu 2
ULE: setup cpu 3
ULE: setup cpu 4
ULE: setup cpu 5
ULE: setup cpu 6
ULE: setup cpu 7
ACPI: RSDP 0x000000008FFFE014 000024 (v02 LENOVO)
ACPI: XSDT 0x000000008FFAC188 00012C (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: FACP 0x000000008FFE1000 0000F4 (v05 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: DSDT 0x000000008FFBA000 022058 (v02 LENOVO SKL      00000000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: FACS 0x000000008FF36000 000040
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFE9000 0132C1 (v02 LENOVO DptfTabl 00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFE8000 0003DB (v02 LENOVO Tpm2Tabl 00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: TPM2 0x000000008FFE7000 000034 (v03 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: UEFI 0x000000008FF4C000 000042 (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFE3000 0030A3 (v02 LENOVO SaSsdt   00003000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFE2000 0005C6 (v02 LENOVO PerfTune 00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: HPET 0x000000008FFE0000 000038 (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: APIC 0x000000008FFDF000 00012C (v03 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: MCFG 0x000000008FFDE000 00003C (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: ECDT 0x000000008FFDD000 000053 (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFB8000 001C9C (v02 LENOVO RVP7Rtd3 00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFB7000 00021C (v01 LENOVO Rmv_Batt 00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFB5000 00163C (v02 LENOVO ProjSsdt 00000010 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: BOOT 0x000000008FFB4000 000028 (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: BATB 0x000000008FFB3000 00004A (v02 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFB1000 0017AE (v02 LENOVO CpuSsdt  00003000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFB0000 00056D (v02 LENOVO CtdpB    00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFAF000 000678 (v02 LENOVO UsbCTabl 00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: LPIT 0x000000008FFAE000 000094 (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: WSMT 0x000000008FFAD000 000028 (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFFD000 0001D8 (v02 LENOVO HdaDsp   00000000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFAB000 0004FC (v02 LENOVO TbtTypeC 00000000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFAA000 0002D1 (v02 LENOVO Wwan     00000001 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: DBGP 0x000000008FFA9000 000034 (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: DBG2 0x000000008FFA8000 000054 (v00 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: POAT 0x000000008FFA7000 000055 (v03 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFA6000 000024 (v01 LENOVO NvOptTbl 00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: SSDT 0x000000008FFA4000 00170D (v02 LENOVO SgPch    00001000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: DMAR 0x000000008FFA3000 0000CC (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: ASF! 0x000000008FFA2000 0000A0 (v32 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: FPDT 0x000000008FFA1000 000044 (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
ACPI: UEFI 0x000000008FF02000 00013E (v01 LENOVO TP-N24   00001120 PTEC 00000002)
MADT: Found IO APIC ID 2, Interrupt 0 at 0xfec00000
ioapic0: ver 0x20 maxredir 0x77
ioapic0: Routing external 8259A's -> intpin 0
MADT: Interrupt override: source 0, irq 2
ioapic0: Routing IRQ 0 -> intpin 2
MADT: Interrupt override: source 9, irq 9
ioapic0: intpin 9 trigger: level
lapic0: Routing NMI -> LINT1
lapic0: LINT1 trigger: edge
lapic0: LINT1 polarity: high
lapic2: Routing NMI -> LINT1
lapic2: LINT1 trigger: edge
lapic2: LINT1 polarity: high
lapic4: Routing NMI -> LINT1
lapic4: LINT1 trigger: edge
lapic4: LINT1 polarity: high
lapic6: Routing NMI -> LINT1
lapic6: LINT1 trigger: edge
lapic6: LINT1 polarity: high
lapic1: Routing NMI -> LINT1
lapic1: LINT1 trigger: edge
lapic1: LINT1 polarity: high
lapic3: Routing NMI -> LINT1
lapic3: LINT1 trigger: edge
lapic3: LINT1 polarity: high
lapic5: Routing NMI -> LINT1
lapic5: LINT1 trigger: edge
lapic5: LINT1 polarity: high
lapic7: Routing NMI -> LINT1
lapic7: LINT1 trigger: edge
lapic7: LINT1 polarity: high
MADT: Ignoring local NMI routed to ACPI CPU 9
MADT: Ignoring local NMI routed to ACPI CPU 10
MADT: Ignoring local NMI routed to ACPI CPU 11
MADT: Ignoring local NMI routed to ACPI CPU 12
MADT: Ignoring local NMI routed to ACPI CPU 13
MADT: Ignoring local NMI routed to ACPI CPU 14
MADT: Ignoring local NMI routed to ACPI CPU 15
MADT: Ignoring local NMI routed to ACPI CPU 16
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
lapic: Divisor 2, Frequency 12000495 Hz
lapic: deadline tsc mode, Frequency 2112086416 Hz
cpu0 BSP:
     ID: 0x00000000   VER: 0x01060015 LDR: 0x00000001 DFR: 0x00000000 x2APIC: 1
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000011ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
   cmci: 0x000000f2
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cpu1 AP:
     ID: 0x00000001   VER: 0x01060015 LDR: 0x00000002 DFR: 0x00000000 x2APIC: 1
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000011ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
   cmci: 0x000100f2
lapic2: CMCI unmasked
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
cpu2 AP:
     ID: 0x00000002   VER: 0x01060015 LDR: 0x00000004 DFR: 0x00000000 x2APIC: 1
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000011ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
   cmci: 0x000000f2
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
cpu3 AP:
     ID: 0x00000003   VER: 0x01060015 LDR: 0x00000008 DFR: 0x00000000 x2APIC: 1
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000011ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
   cmci: 0x000100f2
lapic4: CMCI unmasked
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
cpu4 AP:
     ID: 0x00000004   VER: 0x01060015 LDR: 0x00000010 DFR: 0x00000000 x2APIC: 1
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000011ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
   cmci: 0x000000f2
lapic6: CMCI unmasked
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
cpu6 AP:
     ID: 0x00000006   VER: 0x01060015 LDR: 0x00000040 DFR: 0x00000000 x2APIC: 1
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000011ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
   cmci: 0x000000f2
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
cpu7 AP:
     ID: 0x00000007   VER: 0x01060015 LDR: 0x00000080 DFR: 0x00000000 x2APIC: 1
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000011ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
   cmci: 0x000100f2
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
cpu5 AP:
     ID: 0x00000005   VER: 0x01060015 LDR: 0x00000020 DFR: 0x00000000 x2APIC: 1
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000011ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
   cmci: 0x000100f2
```


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 30, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> Hmm, you have several problems reported.
> Your current kernel, and configuration are not ideal for your hardware.
> As to your Sound problem, while the `hdacc1`, and `pcm1` weigh in, without error. They're still not registering correctly:
> Mind you; I'm on an AMD CPU.
> ...



The 2th part...

```
SMP: passed TSC synchronization test
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2112086416 Hz quality 1000
wlan: <802.11 Link Layer>
snd_unit_init() u=0x00ff8000 [512] d=0x00007c00 [32] c=0x000003ff [1024]
feeder_register: snd_unit=-1 snd_maxautovchans=16 latency=5 feeder_rate_min=1 feeder_rate_max=2016000 feeder_rate_round=25
random: entropy device external interface
[ath_hal] loaded
nfslock: pseudo-device
crypto: <crypto core>
tcp_log: tcp_log device
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff810f9b00, 0) error 19
io: <I/O>
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
kbd: new array size 4
kbd1 at kbdmux0
mem: <memory>
netmap: loaded module
null: <full device, null device, zero device>
hptnr: R750/DC7280 controller driver v1.1.5
hptrr: RocketRAID 17xx/2xxx SATA controller driver v1.2
hpt27xx: RocketRAID 27xx controller driver v1.2.8
nexus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from ram0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
crypto: assign cryptosoft0 driver id 0, flags 0x6000000
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 1 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 2 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 3 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 4 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 5 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 16 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 6 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 7 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 32 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 18 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 19 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 20 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 8 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 15 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 9 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 10 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 13 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 14 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 34 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 35 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 36 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 37 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 11 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 22 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 23 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 25 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 24 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 26 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 27 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 28 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 21 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 17 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 29 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 30 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 31 flags 0 maxoplen 0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cryptosoft0
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-N24> on motherboard
ACPI: 16 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded
PCIe: Memory Mapped configuration base @ 0xf8000000
ioapic0: routing intpin 9 (ISA IRQ 9) to lapic 0 vector 48
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x16, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_ec0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: wakeup code va 0xfffffe0000dfa000 pa 0x8a000
unknown: memory range not supported
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_sysresource0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_sysresource1
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_sysresource2
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_sysresource3
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_sysresource4
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_sysresource5
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_sysresource6
acpi0: reservation of fed18000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed19000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed20000, 20000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed45000, 4b000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ff000000, 1000000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 100000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 9c700000 (3) failed
cpu0: Processor \134_PR_.PR00 (ACPI ID 1) -> APIC ID 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFFF800039EB400 0003FF (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFFF80003B00800 0005EE (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20160527)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu0
cpu1: Processor \134_PR_.PR01 (ACPI ID 2) -> APIC ID 2
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFFF80003B86000 000D14 (v02 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20160527)
ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFFF800039EAC00 00030A (v02 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20160527)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu1
cpu2: Processor \134_PR_.PR02 (ACPI ID 3) -> APIC ID 4
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu2
cpu3: Processor \134_PR_.PR03 (ACPI ID 4) -> APIC ID 6
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu3
cpu4: Processor \134_PR_.PR04 (ACPI ID 5) -> APIC ID 1
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu4
cpu5: Processor \134_PR_.PR05 (ACPI ID 6) -> APIC ID 3
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu5
cpu6: Processor \134_PR_.PR06 (ACPI ID 7) -> APIC ID 5
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu6
cpu7: Processor \134_PR_.PR07 (ACPI ID 8) -> APIC ID 7
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu7
ACPI: Processor \134_PR_.PR08 (ACPI ID 9) ignored
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
ACPI: Processor \134_PR_.PR09 (ACPI ID 10) ignored
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
ACPI: Processor \134_PR_.PR10 (ACPI ID 11) ignored
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
ACPI: Processor \134_PR_.PR11 (ACPI ID 12) ignored
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
ACPI: Processor \134_PR_.PR12 (ACPI ID 13) ignored
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
ACPI: Processor \134_PR_.PR13 (ACPI ID 14) ignored
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
ACPI: Processor \134_PR_.PR14 (ACPI ID 15) ignored
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
ACPI: Processor \134_PR_.PR15 (ACPI ID 16) ignored
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
hpet0: vendor 0x8086, rev 0x1, 24000000Hz 64bit, 8 timers, legacy route
hpet0:  t0: irqs 0x00f00000 (0), MSI, 64bit, periodic
hpet0:  t1: irqs 0x00f00000 (0), MSI
hpet0:  t2: irqs 0x00f00800 (0), MSI
hpet0:  t3: irqs 0x00f01000 (0), MSI
hpet0:  t4: irqs 0x00000000 (0), MSI
hpet0:  t5: irqs 0x00000000 (0), MSI
hpet0:  t6: irqs 0x00000000 (0), MSI
hpet0:  t7: irqs 0x00000000 (0), MSI
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 256 to local APIC 2 vector 48
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 257 to local APIC 4 vector 48
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 258 to local APIC 6 vector 48
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 259 to local APIC 0 vector 49
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 260 to local APIC 2 vector 49
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 261 to local APIC 4 vector 49
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 262 to local APIC 6 vector 49
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 263 to local APIC 0 vector 50
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 256 to local APIC 0 vector 51
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 257 to local APIC 1 vector 48
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 258 to local APIC 2 vector 48
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 259 to local APIC 3 vector 48
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 260 to local APIC 4 vector 48
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 261 to local APIC 5 vector 48
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 263 to local APIC 7 vector 48
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hpet0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
ioapic0: routing intpin 8 (ISA IRQ 8) to lapic 2 vector 49
ioapic0: routing intpin 8 (ISA IRQ 8) to lapic 0 vector 49
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from atrtc0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
ioapic0: routing intpin 2 (ISA IRQ 0) to lapic 4 vector 49
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from attimer0
ACPI timer: 1/1 1/1 1/1 1/1 1/1 1/1 1/1 1/1 1/1 1/1 -> 10
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_timer0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
pci_link0:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
  Initial Probe       0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  Validation          0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci_link0
pci_link1:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
  Initial Probe       0   10   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  Validation          0   10   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci_link1
pci_link2:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
  Initial Probe       0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  Validation          0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci_link2
pci_link3:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
  Initial Probe       0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  Validation          0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci_link3
pci_link4:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
  Initial Probe       0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  Validation          0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci_link4
pci_link5:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
  Initial Probe       0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  Validation          0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci_link5
pci_link6:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
  Initial Probe       0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  Validation          0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci_link6
pci_link7:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
  Initial Probe       0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  Validation          0   11   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
  After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci_link7
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: decoding 5 range 0-0x3e
pcib0: decoding 4 range 0-0xcf7
pcib0: decoding 4 range 0xd00-0xffff
pcib0: decoding 3 range 0xa0000-0xbffff
pcib0: decoding 3 range 0x9c800000-0xf7ffffff
pcib0: decoding 3 range 0xfd000000-0xfe7fffff
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: domain=0, physical bus=0
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x5914, revid=0x08
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=0, func=0
        class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x2090, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x5917, revid=0x07
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=2, func=0
        class=03-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=11
        powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf5000000, size 24, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf5000000-0xf5ffffff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:2:0
        map[18]: type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xc0000000, size 29, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xc0000000-0xdfffffff) for rid 18 of pci0:0:2:0
        map[20]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe000, size  6, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0xe000-0xe03f) for rid 20 of pci0:0:2:0
pcib0: matched entry for 0.2.INTA
pcib0: slot 2 INTA hardwired to IRQ 16
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x1903, revid=0x08
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=4, func=0
        class=11-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0090, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7240000, size 15, memory disabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7240000-0xf7247fff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:4:0
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x1911, revid=0x00
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=8, func=0
        class=08-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7250000, size 12, memory disabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7250000-0xf7250fff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:8:0
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d2f, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=0
        class=0c-03-30, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0290, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 8 messages, 64 bit
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7230000, size 16, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7230000-0xf723ffff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:20:0
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d31, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=2
        class=11-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0002, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=c, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7251000, size 12, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7251000-0xf7251fff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:20:2
pci0:0:21:0: Transition from D3 to D0
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d60, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=21, func=0
        class=11-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7252000, size 12, memory disabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7252000-0xf7252fff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:21:0
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d3a, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=22, func=0
        class=07-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0004, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7253000, size 12, memory disabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7253000-0xf7253fff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:22:0
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d3d, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=22, func=3
        class=07-00-02, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x00b0, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=d, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
        map[10]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe060, size  3, port disabled
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0xe060-0xe067) for rid 10 of pci0:0:22:3
        map[14]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7255000, size 12, memory disabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7255000-0xf7255fff) for rid 14 of pci0:0:22:3
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d10, revid=0xf1
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=28, func=0
        class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0003, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        secbus=1, subbus=1
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d16, revid=0xf1
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=28, func=6
        class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0003, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=c, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        secbus=3, subbus=3
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d18, revid=0xf1
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=29, func=0
        class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0003, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        secbus=4, subbus=60
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d1a, revid=0xf1
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=29, func=2
        class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=c, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        secbus=61, subbus=61
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d4e, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=31, func=0
        class=06-01-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0200, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d21, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=31, func=2
        class=05-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0000, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xf724c000, size 14, memory disabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf724c000-0xf724ffff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:31:2
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d71, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=31, func=3
        class=04-03-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7248000, size 14, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7248000-0xf724bfff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:31:3
        map[20]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7220000, size 16, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7220000-0xf722ffff) for rid 20 of pci0:0:31:3
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x9d23, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=31, func=4
        class=0c-05-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0280, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7254000, size  8, memory disabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7254000-0xf72540ff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:31:4
        map[20]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xefa0, size  5, port disabled
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0xefa0-0xefbf) for rid 20 of pci0:0:31:4
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x15d7, revid=0x21
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=31, func=6
        class=02-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
        map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7200000, size 17, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7200000-0xf721ffff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:31:6
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hostb0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe03f mem 0xf5000000-0xf5ffffff,0xc0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from vgapci0
pci0: <dasp> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7230000-0xf723ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (8 supported)
msi: routing MSI IRQ 264 to local APIC 6 vector 48
xhci0: using IRQ 264 for MSI
xhci0: MSI enabled
usbus0 on xhci0
xhci0: usbpf: Attached
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from usbus0
usbus0: random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from xhci0
5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <dasp> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <dasp> at device 21.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms, UART> at device 22.3 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0xd000-0xdfff) for rid 1c of pcib1
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff) for rid 20 of pcib1
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff) for rid 24 of pcib1
pcib1:   domain            0
pcib1:   secondary bus     1
pcib1:   subordinate bus   1
pcib1:   I/O decode        0xd000-0xdfff
pcib1:   memory decode     0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff
pcib1:   prefetched decode 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib1: allocated bus range (1-1) for rid 0 of pci1
pci1: domain=0, physical bus=1
found-> vendor=0x10de, dev=0x1d10, revid=0xa1
        domain=0, bus=1, slot=0, func=0
        class=03-02-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
        map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xf6000000, size 24, enabled
```


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 30, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> Hmm, you have several problems reported.
> Your current kernel, and configuration are not ideal for your hardware.
> As to your Sound problem, while the `hdacc1`, and `pcm1` weigh in, without error. They're still not registering correctly:
> Mind you; I'm on an AMD CPU.
> ...



The 3th part...

```
pcib1: allocated memory range (0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff) for rid 10 of pci0:1:0:0
        map[14]: type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 28, enabled
pcib1: allocated prefetch range (0xe0000000-0xefffffff) for rid 14 of pci0:1:0:0
        map[1c]: type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xf0000000, size 25, enabled
pcib1: allocated prefetch range (0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff) for rid 1c of pci0:1:0:0
        map[24]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd000, size  7, port disabled
pcib1: allocated I/O port range (0xd000-0xd07f) for rid 24 of pci0:1:0:0
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd07f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff at device 0.0 on pci1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from vgapci1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.6 on pci0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7100000-0xf71fffff) for rid 20 of pcib2
pcib2:   domain            0
pcib2:   secondary bus     3
pcib2:   subordinate bus   3
pcib2:   memory decode     0xf7100000-0xf71fffff
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib2: allocated bus range (3-3) for rid 0 of pci2
pci2: domain=0, physical bus=3
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x24fd, revid=0x78
        domain=0, bus=3, slot=0, func=0
        class=02-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7100000, size 13, memory disabled
pcib2: allocated memory range (0xf7100000-0xf7101fff) for rid 10 of pci0:3:0:0
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci2
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci0
pcib3: Unable to activate hot plug feature.
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf4000000-0xf41fffff) for rid 20 of pcib3
pcib3:   domain            0
pcib3:   secondary bus     4
pcib3:   subordinate bus   60
pcib3:   memory decode     0xf4000000-0xf41fffff
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib3: allocated bus range (4-4) for rid 0 of pci3
pci3: domain=0, physical bus=4
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci3
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.2 on pci0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xf7000000-0xf70fffff) for rid 20 of pcib4
pcib4:   domain            0
pcib4:   secondary bus     61
pcib4:   subordinate bus   61
pcib4:   memory decode     0xf7000000-0xf70fffff
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib4: allocated bus range (61-61) for rid 0 of pci4
pci4: domain=0, physical bus=61
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0xf1a6, revid=0x03
        domain=0, bus=61, slot=0, func=0
        class=01-08-02, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=255
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 8 messages, 64 bit, vector masks
        MSI-X supports 16 messages in map 0x10
        map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7000000, size 14, enabled
pcib4: allocated memory range (0xf7000000-0xf7003fff) for rid 10 of pci0:61:0:0
nvme0: <Generic NVMe Device> mem 0xf7000000-0xf7003fff at device 0.0 on pci4
nvme0: attempting to allocate 9 MSI-X vectors (16 supported)
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 265 to local APIC 0 vector 50
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 266 to local APIC 2 vector 49
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 267 to local APIC 4 vector 50
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 268 to local APIC 6 vector 50
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 269 to local APIC 0 vector 52
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 270 to local APIC 2 vector 50
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 271 to local APIC 4 vector 51
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 272 to local APIC 6 vector 51
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 273 to local APIC 0 vector 53
nvme0: using IRQs 265-273 for MSI-X
nvme0: attempting to allocate 9 MSI-X vectors (16 supported)
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 265 to local APIC 2 vector 49
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 266 to local APIC 4 vector 50
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 267 to local APIC 6 vector 50
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 268 to local APIC 0 vector 50
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 269 to local APIC 2 vector 50
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 270 to local APIC 4 vector 51
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 271 to local APIC 6 vector 51
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 272 to local APIC 0 vector 52
msi: routing MSI-X IRQ 273 to local APIC 2 vector 51
nvme0: using IRQs 265-273 for MSI-X
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from nvme0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci4
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcib4
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from isa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from isab0
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xf7248000-0xf724bfff,0xf7220000-0xf722ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
hdac0: PCI card vendor: 0x17aa, device: 0x225d
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20120126_0002
hdac0: Config options: on=0x00000000 off=0x00000000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
msi: routing MSI IRQ 274 to local APIC 4 vector 52
hdac0: using IRQ 274 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 9, ISS 7, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdac0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.4 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0xf7200000-0xf721ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
em0: attach_pre capping queues at 1
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
em0: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
em0: msix_init qsets capped at 1
em0: Unable to map MSIX table 
em0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
msi: routing MSI IRQ 275 to local APIC 6 vector 52
em0: using IRQ 275 for MSI
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: allocated for 1 tx_queues
em0: allocated for 1 rx_queues
msi: Assigning MSI IRQ 275 to local APIC 7 vector 49
msi: Assigning MSI IRQ 275 to local APIC 6 vector 52
em0: bpf attached
em0: Ethernet address: 8c:16:45:64:f2:dc
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from em0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pci0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcib0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_button0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_lid0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> port 0x100-0x107 on acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_tz0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
atkbd: the current kbd controller command byte 0047
atkbd: keyboard ID 0x54ab (2)
kbdc: RESET_KBD return code:00fa
kbdc: RESET_KBD status:00aa
kbd0 at atkbd0
kbd0: atkbd0, AT 101/102 (2), config:0x0, flags:0x1d0000
ioapic0: routing intpin 1 (ISA IRQ 1) to lapic 0 vector 53
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from atkbd0
psm0: unable to allocate IRQ
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from atkbdc0
psmcpnp0: <PS/2 mouse port> irq 12 on acpi0
psm0: current command byte:0047
kbdc: TEST_AUX_PORT status:0000
kbdc: RESET_AUX return code:00fa
kbdc: RESET_AUX status:00aa
kbdc: RESET_AUX ID:0000
kbdc: RESET_AUX return code:00fa
kbdc: RESET_AUX status:00aa
kbdc: RESET_AUX ID:0000
psm: status 00 02 64
psm: status 00 00 64
psm: status 00 03 64
psm: status 00 03 64
psm: data 08 00 00
psm: status 10 47 18
psm: status 01 e2 b1
psm: status f0 16 a3
psm: status 2d 80 36
psm: status 94 03 00
psm: status 12 e8 00
psm: status b1 96 92
psm: status 27 59 24
psm: status 33 cc 40
psm: status 00 01 14
psm: status 10 00 64
psm: status 00 02 64
psm: status 00 02 64
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
ioapic0: routing intpin 12 (ISA IRQ 12) to lapic 2 vector 52
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0-00, 2 buttons
psm0: config:00004000, flags:00000008, packet size:3
psm0: syncmask:c0, syncbits:00
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from psm0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from psmcpnp0
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_acad0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from battery0
battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from battery1
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
Table 'FACP' at 0x8ffe1000
FACP: Found table at 0x8ffe1000
ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 7F
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from apic0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from nexus0
ahc_isa_identify 0: ioport 0xc00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 1: ioport 0x1c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 2: ioport 0x2c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 3: ioport 0x3c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 4: ioport 0x4c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 5: ioport 0x5c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 6: ioport 0x6c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 7: ioport 0x7c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 8: ioport 0x8c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 9: ioport 0x9c00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 10: ioport 0xac00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 11: ioport 0xbc00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 12: ioport 0xcc00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 13: ioport 0xdc00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_identify 14: ioport 0xec00 alloc failed
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa0000-0xa07ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa0800-0xa0fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa1000-0xa17ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa1800-0xa1fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa2000-0xa27ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa2800-0xa2fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa3000-0xa37ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa3800-0xa3fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa4000-0xa47ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa4800-0xa4fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa5000-0xa57ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa5800-0xa5fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa6000-0xa67ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa6800-0xa6fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa7000-0xa77ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa7800-0xa7fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa8000-0xa87ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa8800-0xa8fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa9000-0xa97ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xa9800-0xa9fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xaa000-0xaa7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xaa800-0xaafff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xab000-0xab7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xab800-0xabfff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xac000-0xac7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xac800-0xacfff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xad000-0xad7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xad800-0xadfff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xae000-0xae7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xae800-0xaefff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xaf000-0xaf7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xaf800-0xaffff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb0000-0xb07ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb0800-0xb0fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb1000-0xb17ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb1800-0xb1fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb2000-0xb27ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb2800-0xb2fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb3000-0xb37ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb3800-0xb3fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb4000-0xb47ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb4800-0xb4fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb5000-0xb57ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb5800-0xb5fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb6000-0xb67ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb6800-0xb6fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb7000-0xb77ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb7800-0xb7fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb8000-0xb87ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb8800-0xb8fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb9000-0xb97ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xb9800-0xb9fff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xba000-0xba7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xba800-0xbafff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbb000-0xbb7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbb800-0xbbfff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbc000-0xbc7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbc800-0xbcfff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbd000-0xbd7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbd800-0xbdfff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbe000-0xbe7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbe800-0xbefff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbf000-0xbf7ff) for rid 0 of orm0
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xbf800-0xbffff) for rid 0 of orm0
isa_probe_children: disabling PnP devices
atkbdc: atkbdc0 already exists; skipping it
atrtc: atrtc0 already exists; skipping it
attimer: attimer0 already exists; skipping it
sc: sc0 already exists; skipping it
isa_probe_children: probing non-PnP devices
sc0 failed to probe on isa0
vga0 failed to probe on isa0
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0x3f0-0x3f5) for rid 0 of fdc0
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0x3f7-0x3f7) for rid 1 of fdc0
fdc0 failed to probe at port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
ppc0 failed to probe at irq 7 on isa0
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0x3f8-0x3f8) for rid 0 of uart0
uart0 failed to probe at port 0x3f8 irq 4 on isa0
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0x2f8-0x2f8) for rid 0 of uart1
uart1 failed to probe at port 0x2f8 irq 3 on isa0
isa_probe_children: probing PnP devices
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_perf0
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_perf1
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_perf2
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_perf3
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_perf4
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_perf5
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_perf6
AcpiOsExecute: task queue not started
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from acpi_perf7
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from est0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from est1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq2
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from est2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq3
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from est3
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq4
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from est4
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq5
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from est5
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq6
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from est6
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq7
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from est7
Device configuration finished.
procfs registered
arc4random: read 32 bytes from preloaded cache
arc4random: read 32 bytes from preloaded cache
arc4random: read 32 bytes from preloaded cache
arc4random: read 32 bytes from preloaded cache
arc4random: read 32 bytes from preloaded cache
arc4random: read 32 bytes from preloaded cache
arc4random: read 32 bytes from preloaded cache
```


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 30, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> Hmm, you have several problems reported.
> Your current kernel, and configuration are not ideal for your hardware.
> As to your Sound problem, while the `hdacc1`, and `pcm1` weigh in, without error. They're still not registering correctly:
> Mind you; I'm on an AMD CPU.
> ...



The last part...

```
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
vlan: initialized, using hash tables with chaining
lo0: bpf attached
tcp_init: net.inet.tcp.tcbhashsize auto tuned to 262144
IPsec: Initialized Security Association Processing.
AcpiOsExecute: enqueue 12 pending tasks
acpi_acad0: battery0: hptnr: no controller detected.
acline initialization start
battery1: battery initialization start
acpi_acad0: On Line
acpi_acad0: acline initialization done, tried 1 times
hptrr: no controller detected.
hpt27xx: no controller detected.
battery initialization start
battery1: battery initialization done, tried 1 times
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 266 to local APIC 0 vector 54
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 267 to local APIC 1 vector 49
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 268 to local APIC 2 vector 53
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 269 to local APIC 3 vector 49
battery0: battery initialization done, tried 1 times
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 271 to local APIC 5 vector 49
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 272 to local APIC 6 vector 50
msi: Assigning MSI-X IRQ 273 to local APIC 7 vector 49
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
nvd0: <INTEL SSDPEKKW010T8> NVMe namespace
GEOM: new disk nvd0
nvd0: 976762MB (2000409264 512 byte sectors)
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0257) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0257) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x17aa225d
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60120 2  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 25 04a11030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 40661b45 4  5  Modem-line    None  Digital 0x00       Black   11
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 33 0421101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60120 2  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 25 04a11030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 33 0421101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0: 3 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=18 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0:  Pin 18 traced to ADC 7
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 2 (3)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 35 to out
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 18 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=33 using unsolicited responses.
hdaa0: Redirect output to: main
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0257) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0060 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=20 [pin: Speaker (Fixed)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=33 [pin: Headphones (Black Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 7
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=7 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=36 [audio selector] [src: monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=18 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] [src: monitor]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -65/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  33 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -65/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  33 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  18 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -17/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  18 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Mixer "monitor":
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
pcm0: Automatically set rec source to: monitor
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm0
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0257) (Right Analog Mic)> at nid 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: Record:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             ADC: 8
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm1:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, mic]
pcm1:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 10 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  35 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm1:    +- ctl 25 (nid  35 in   4): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -17/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  4 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 10 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  35 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 25 (nid  35 in   4): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Mixer "mic":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm1: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x80860101
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 1 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=3 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa1:  Pin 3 traced to DAC 2
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x001a07f0 16 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 2
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=3 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2: 
pcm2: Master Volume (OSS: vol): 0/0dB
pcm2:    +- ctl  1 (nid   3 in ):    mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm2:    +- ctl  1 (nid   3 in ):    mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Mixer "vol":
pcm2: Mixer "pcm":
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 7.1 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm2
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc1
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from uhub0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
kbd2: ukbd0, generic (0), config:0x0, flags:0x3d0000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from ukbd0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0
ugen0.4: <Azurewave Integrated Camera> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.5: <vendor 0x06cb product 0x009a> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.6: <Generic USB3.0-CRW> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:0:0: Attached to scbus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from umass0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): REPORT LUNS. CDB: a0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:24,0 (Invalid field in CDB)
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
atrtc0: providing initial system time
start_init: trying /sbin/init
hdac0: poll interval 1000 -> 500 ticks
linprocfs registered
debugfs registered
[drm] Initialized
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
ioapic0: routing intpin 16 (PCI IRQ 16) to lapic 4 vector 50
i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
[drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] GuC firmware load skipped
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for drmn on minor 0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xc0180000 vbase=0xfffff800c0180000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
lo0: link state changed to UP
i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
firmware: 'i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin' version 0: 8616 bytes loaded at 0xffffffff83101000
[drm] Finished loading i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin (v1.1)
[drm] RC6 on
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
pass0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
pass0: <Generic- SD/MMC 1.00> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
pass0: Serial Number 20120501030900000
pass0: 400.000MB/s transfers
GEOM: new disk da0
em0: Link is up 100 Mbps Full Duplex
Link state changed to up
em0: link state changed to UP
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from ums0
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.22, addr 1> on usbus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from uhid0
ubt0 on uhub0
ubt0: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b, class 224/1, rev 2.00/0.10, addr 2> on usbus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from ubt0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- SD/MMC 1.00> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 20120501030900000
da0: 400.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
da0: Delete methods: <NONE(*),ZERO>
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): PREVENT ALLOW MEDIUM REMOVAL not supported.
ubt0: ubt_ctrl_write_callback:782: control transfer failed: USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ng_hci_process_command_timeout: ubt0hci - unable to complete HCI command OGF=0x3, OCF=0x3. Timeout
Linux ELF exec handler installed
Linux x86-64 ELF exec handler installed
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdac0: poll interval 500 -> 5 ticks
hdac0: poll interval 5 -> 5 ticks
hdac0: poll interval 5 -> 5 ticks
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: poll interval 5 -> 5 ticks
hdac0: poll interval 5 -> 5 ticks
hdac0: poll interval 5 -> 5 ticks
hdac0: poll interval 5 -> 5 ticks
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: poll interval 5 -> 500 ticks
```


----------



## bleakwind (Jul 30, 2018)

alx82 said:


> The sound driver, while it drops those messages, it should work great.
> 
> I can only suggest the following, don't use xf86-video-intel since you are using kms, try out a lighter desktop that does not start immediately using 3d effects, such as Xfce.



I tried xfce and it worked fine, but there was no sound.

Does this mean that gnome detects a sound problem and crashes? 
Or does gnome have other problems?

How do I check gnome's log?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the additional info, bleakwind !
Fortunately, the dmesg(8) output is what I would expect for normal operation (no problems). 
The errors don't manifest until you hit your (x|g)dm -- I'm guessing x11/gdm, because you are using Gnome. Anyway, if it's fixable. It's goung to be a matter of changing the Sound settings in your WM (Gnome control panel?). I generally use x11-wm/xfce4 if I'm installing a WM. It's lighter weight, and everything just seems to always work. Plus, while I liked Gnome2 OK, I _hate_ Gnome3. 
See if you can change your chosen sound card, from 0, to 1. I'm guessing based on previous experience(s). I don't have the (your) control panel to look at. It may be something like `pcm0`, `pcm1`, or something similar. Don't make too many changes. If something doesn't work. Put it back to where it was. Otherwise it's too easy to completely mix things up, and not remember where things were. 
If you still can't get it to work. Posting screenshots of the Sound settings page(s) would help us to point things in the right direction. 

HTH!

--Chris


----------



## bleakwind (Aug 1, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> Thanks for all the additional info, bleakwind !
> Fortunately, the dmesg(8) output is what I would expect for normal operation (no problems).
> The errors don't manifest until you hit your (x|g)dm -- I'm guessing x11/gdm, because you are using Gnome. Anyway, if it's fixable. It's goung to be a matter of changing the Sound settings in your WM (Gnome control panel?). I generally use x11-wm/xfce4 if I'm installing a WM. It's lighter weight, and everything just seems to always work. Plus, while I liked Gnome2 OK, I _hate_ Gnome3.
> See if you can change your chosen sound card, from 0, to 1. I'm guessing based on previous experience(s). I don't have the (your) control panel to look at. It may be something like `pcm0`, `pcm1`, or something similar. Don't make too many changes. If something doesn't work. Put it back to where it was. Otherwise it's too easy to completely mix things up, and not remember where things were.
> ...



You are so nice. Thanks for your help.

When gnome3 is crash, I found this on screen, and I copy it from /var/log/message.

```
Aug  1 11:34:38 bleakwind gnome-session-binary[2095]: WARNING: Lost name on bus: org.gnome.SessionManager
Aug  1 11:34:39 bleakwind gdm[679]: Failed to remove greeter program access to the display. Trying to proceed.
Aug  1 11:34:39 bleakwind gnome-session-binary[2147]: WARNING: Could not parse desktop file xscreensaver.desktop or it references a not found TryExec binary
Aug  1 11:34:40 bleakwind gnome-keyring-daemon[2142]: couldn't register in session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
```

gnome3 and gnome3-classic both crash.

I try mate and xfce, they both works fine. and with gdm login manage.
So it's not gdm's problem, it's gnome3's problem.

I give up, so sad, I change to mate. Maybe someday I will try again.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2018)

Heh. Sorry to hear. But to be honest; I just setup a laptop. Installed x11/lightdm, x11/lightdm-gtk-greeter, x11-wm/xfce4, and x11-wm/gnome3. The greeter, Gnome && xfce4 all worked. But I was _really_ disappointed w/Gnome. So I just deleted it, and use xfce4.
FWIW you may find you have better luck with `lightdm`, and the `lightdm-gtk-greeter` instead of gdm. If you pick gdm, it automatically sucks in Gnome3 && Gnome3-control-panel.

HTH

--Chris


----------



## alx82 (Aug 2, 2018)

Are you using pulseaudio? I don't use oss on my machine, it works beautifully and the sound quality is great.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm with alx82 , on that. I just got around to fine tuning the sound on that Laptop, and found audio/pulseaudio just works.  Was even able to setup Sound Events in the WM with relative ease.

--Chris


----------



## alx82 (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm sorry for the confusion, I meant that on my FreeBSD I don't use pulseaudio, but OSS directly.  pulseaudio uses oss under BSD anyway. But I prefer not to have a sound server and to use OSS directly.


----------



## ATTACKEDBYBEAR (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm not that great at FreeBSD but the reason XFCE shows up is because its using VESA/FB. You should only select one video card driver. I suggest using the Intel GPU since nVidia cards can be a battery hog. The Intel drivers are also open source and can be battery efficient.

You should disable the nvidia drivers, and do a X -configure. If it doesnt segfault, Gnome3 should work, atleast thats what happened to me.


----------



## pbp_jackd (Oct 12, 2018)

Concerning your Gnome startup issue.
I would start with getting the intel card to work first.
My suggestion would be:
1. keep that: `kld_list="drm i915kms"`
2. backup all your xorg config files in case you care about them and let xorg automatically figure out what to load
3. deinstall your nvidia-driver and remove all the
`nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"`
Deinstalling is important because the nvidia driver will install a libglx.so file and does other things, which in short, will prevent Xorg from loading the GLX extensions for the modesettting driver. 
As far as I remember, Gnome needs OpenGL and therefor a correct initialized glx.
Xfce does not need this, thats why its working. Once you get Gnome working, search for 'Optimus'. This will lead you to how you can get both cards to work.


4. reboot
5. Xorg should pick the modesetting driver. The intel driver will most likely not work. Its for older cards and conflicts with i915kms. So, i915kms + modesetting should be the way to go.
5. If things just work. Fine . If not, check the xorg log and if it loads the glx extension with erros.


----------

